# I wanted to share



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Just wanted to share a cuople of things with you all, first of all a quote I saw today, which should make you smile .

"happiness is being not smart enough to know what to worry about ".

And the second thing I wanted to tell you, is that Kamloops is now officially known as the tournament capital of Canada.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Congratulations to you and Kamloops, coolJ!:bounce:


----------



## bdwillms (Feb 26, 2001)

Well Kamloops coolj,your city can also be called the highway city.With all the highways that pass through .
The #1,#5#97AND THE#5A.
all for now:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Your totally right there BD. I guess that's why people refer to Kamloops as the hub city.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Tournament of what?


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

All sorts of tournaments. I think the main reason we were given the designation is because as a community we really rally together to promote a single cause, and our volunteers really do alot of work to organize and stage events.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Ah ok. So there are many many different tournament every year. Not all sport I hope.


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Yeah, it's pretty much just sport, but there's always something to appeal to everyone's taste.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Montreal is the official city of festivals...

Congratulations Kamloop! and CoolJ!


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Well Kimmmie, congratulations to you and the city of Montreal.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

CoolJ

Find us a hockey tournament and some transportation and we'll show. In the meantime we'll be playing in a tournament in Montreal next Spring. We'll have Kimmie come down for a game.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Oh my goodness Chrose,

I'm not a hockey fan but certainly a fan of yours! Let me know when you come and we'll get together!

:talk:


----------

